# abs-cpvc plastic sheets



## basement racer (Jan 22, 2010)

..............


----------



## basement racer (Jan 22, 2010)

*ho well*

.....


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

I'd like to help, but, I dont really get your question.


----------



## basement racer (Jan 22, 2010)

.......


----------



## basement racer (Jan 22, 2010)

thanks,I'm done


----------



## old blue (May 4, 2007)

Guess he was on his period.

Old Blue


----------



## THX_138 (Jan 27, 2010)

Hmmmm.... I guess I must have missed this one?


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Back to SCI.


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

What the heck was that about?

ABS huh?....what?


----------

